#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Erfahrung mit Therapieabbruch? >

## Cashew

Hallo, 
ich habe zwar schon versucht bei Google eine Antwort zu bekommen wurde aber leider nicht fündig.  
Hat jemand schon mal eine ambulante Therapie abgebrochen und kann mir eventuell Tipps hierzu geben auch in Bezug auf die Krankenkasse.  
Ich bedanke mich schon mal für eure Infos.

----------


## feelmorefree

Hi, 
um was geht es denn bei der Therapie? Ist es ein orthopädischer Fall? Was ist vorgefallen. Aus welchem Grund möchtest du abbrechen?

----------


## Cashew

Hallo feelmorefree, 
es geht um Psychotherapie. Ich hab das Gefühl einfach nicht weiter zu kommen und das Gefühl, dass es mir seit Beginn der Therapie schlechter geht als vorher. Da ich deswegen die Termine schon sehr unregelmäßig nutze, zweifel ich am Erfolg.

----------


## feelmorefree

Mmmh, ich kann da jetzt nur aus Erfahrung aus der Verwandtschaft sprechen. Psychotherapie bewegt nur dann, wenn man dafür offen ist. Als der Abbruch bei der Verwandtschaft war, ging es trotzdem gut. Es ist halt auch die Frage, warum es zu solch einer Betreuung kommt. Depressionen? Medikamente solltest du nicht ohne Rücksprache absetzen. Ansonsten kannst du mit Hilfe der Familie und einem begeisternden Hobby versuchen.

----------


## Cashew

Hallo feelmorefree, 
es geht mir ja hauptsächlich um die Frage wegen der Krankenkasse. Ich habe gemerkt, dass es mir seit Beginn der Therapie schlechter ging. Wenn ich mal ein oder zwei Wochen keinen Termin habe geht es mir auch irgendwie besser. Immerhin habe ich es dank der Therapie geschafft, den Kontakt zur Familie auf ein Minimum zu begrenzen. Somit wäre in meinem Fall die Idee mit der Hilfe von der Familie nicht die Lösung.  
Vielleicht kannst du ja in Erfahrung bringen, wie sich das bei deiner Verwandschaft mit der Krankenkasse regeln lies. 
Danke und Gruß 
Cashew

----------


## Sternkämpferin

Hi, 
Ich kenne es von einer Freundin, das es ihr während der Therapiezeiten schlechter ging.
Grade weil es viel um die Themen ging, die sie belasteten. Sie hat es trotzdem durchgezogen und ist heute froh drüber. Allerdings sagt sie auch, das sie jetzt erstmal keine Therapie mehr möchte, denn sie kommt jetzt im Alltag und mit sich soweit gut klar. 
Meine Therapeuthin hat mir auch gesagt das es vorkommen kann, das man an einen Punkt gelangt wo man das Gefühl hat, das es nichts mehr bringt. 
Trotzdem sollte man dann dranbleiben. 
Allerdings kenne ich natürlich dich und deine Situation nicht. Wichtig wäre, das du mit deinem Therapeuten darüber sprichst. Ich glaube das kommt besser als wenn du einfach so abbrichst.<br>Ich weiss nicht ob es bei Krankenkassen sowas wie eine Therpiesperre gibt?
Vielleicht würde sich auch eine Lösung finden. 
Ich drück jedenfalls die Daumen! 
Liebe Grüße,
Sternenkämpferin

----------


## Cashew

Hallo Sternenkämpferin, 
dass ein Therapie nicht einfach sein würde, war mir klar. Aber so ist es mir einfach zuviel. Was meine Gedanken angeht, kann ich diese in der Therapie nicht ansprechen weil ich Angst habe vor der Reaktion. Ich weiß, eigentlich unnütz aber ist halt irgendwie so.  
Werd mal schauen, ob ich es schaffe bei der Krankenkasse anzurufen und da mal selbst nachfrage was ist, wenn ich abbreche. 
Danke und Gruß
Cashew

----------


## spokes

wie wäre es erst mal die Abstände zwischen den einzelnen Terminen zu verlängern? Sozusagen 1x im Monat?

----------


## spokes

ach ja, was mir noch einfällt. idR hat man dann auch eine 2jährige Sperre bzgl. einer neuen Therapie.

----------


## Cashew

Hallo spokes, danke für deine Antwort. Ich versuche schon immer so gut es geht die Termine nicht so dicht zu legen. Mit der Sperre könnte ich wohl leben. Habe es leider noch nicht geschafft die Kasse anzurufen.

----------

